
China’s ‘One-Child’ Rule Should Be Scrapped - kercker
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/20/opinion/chinas-one-child-rule-should-be-scrapped.html
======
transfire
> "History will look back at China’s one-child policy with bewilderment, even
> disbelief."

History will look back on China and wonder why only China had any bloody
sense.

> And they see it as a sign that the government in Beijing is finally catching
> up with the times.

This whole article exults political perception above reality. Politics is a
sickness.

